# C. fusca 'Batang Ai'



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

This bloomed on 2/23/14.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice one.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Deja vu, all over again!!
Photos like this make me sick!
That is one beautiful plant. Can't believe it is growing in a pop bottle!
It is trying to snow here in The Chicago area this morning! 
Very nice! Bill


----------

